# Venango County Picker



## ladydevimon (Apr 21, 2015)

I live in Venango County between Franklin &amp; Meadville. Anyone have any idea when or where would be a good time to hunt. I used to hunt in Ohio a long time ago and have run across some by accident quite a few years ago. I miss hunting these awesome mushrooms. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bsimms (Apr 28, 2013)

I lived in Franklin most of my life, but didn't get into morels until moving to Indiana 8 years ago. Found some last year when I went back along the bike trails. I'd also think along French creek would be pretty good.


----------



## ladydevimon (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you I will try that. What do you think about around Lake Wilhelm there are a lot of apple trees along the bike trails there and if my memory serves me right my Dad used to find them in apple orchards. around New Castle. Do you have any ideas on what to look for that would be growing at the same time that the Morels are popping up like mayapples etc. Thanks for your help.


----------



## breezie5353 (Apr 15, 2013)

I live in meadville. Nothing yet in my spots. I think another week or so. That cold snap set us back.


----------



## tombombadil (Mar 12, 2015)

ladydevimon, apple trees? or hawthorns? very similar looking minus the thorn part


----------



## ladydevimon (Apr 21, 2015)

I am going to try this weekend. Going to look along some trout streams and do a little fishing too. Multi tasking.  If anyone finds any please let me know. Good Luck.


----------

